# Can I bring nutritional supplements with me to Dubai?



## Sean2008

Can I bring nutritional supplements and vitamins with me to Dubai? I already have several new bottles with me and some of them aren't available in the UAE for sure.


----------



## mazdaRX8

well, if they check our baggage you MIGHT get a problem. 

if they are illegal here (dunno what you have) and they check it there is a chance that the guard might be able to tell. I had some stuff that I wanted to bring with me as well, but didn't just in case I got baggage checked. I didn't get checked so that sucked.

I found everything I wanted here in the store... well almost everything heh

If you wanna risk it, you could just put it in another "sure to pass" container


----------



## Andy Capp

There's a full list of banned drugs here http://www.gulfnews.com/images/06/11/14/controlleddrugslist.pdf Personally, I wouldn't risk being banged up inside a police station for 4-6 weeks while they try to find out what the drugs are. I know a guy (personally) that got 25 years for selling tamazapan. That's not funny.


----------



## Sean2008

There's a herbal supplement for anxiety that I brought with me to Dubai when I had my interview and it's not on the banned list. They didn't search my bags last time though. This supplement isn't available in the UAE. I wonder if I should bring it with me again. I only take it before a stressful event.


----------



## Sean2008

I'm still in a dilemma. I got a couple of vitamins and a herbal supplement that I'm planning to bring with me to Dubai. THEY ARE NOT ON THE BANNED LIST, neither are any of the additional ingredients... Do you guys think I should bring them with me? I read about the man who got jailed for bringing Melatonin to Dubai and it's worrying me...



Sean2008 said:


> There's a herbal supplement for anxiety that I brought with me to Dubai when I had my interview and it's not on the banned list. They didn't search my bags last time though. This supplement isn't available in the UAE. I wonder if I should bring it with me again. I only take it before a stressful event.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sean2008 said:


> I'm still in a dilemma. I got a couple of vitamins and a herbal supplement that I'm planning to bring with me to Dubai. THEY ARE NOT ON THE BANNED LIST, neither are any of the additional ingredients... Do you guys think I should bring them with me? I read about the man who got jailed for bringing Melatonin to Dubai and it's worrying me...


Was going to be flippant and say maybe you should take some to stop worrying...

...but in all honesty if in doubt leave it, sod's law will be that you'll end up worrying so much that you'll look shifty and suspicious at the airport and they'll pull you to one side.


----------



## Sean2008

Ok I won't take the herbal supplement but the vitamins are recommended by my doctor and I have a letter from him clearly saying that + lab tests so I guess it's safe to bring them with me...



crazymazy1980 said:


> Was going to be flippant and say maybe you should take some to stop worrying...
> 
> ...but in all honesty if in doubt leave it, sod's law will be that you'll end up worrying so much that you'll look shifty and suspicious at the airport and they'll pull you to one side.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sean2008 said:


> Ok I won't take the herbal supplement but the vitamins are recommended by my doctor and I have a letter from him clearly saying that + lab tests so I guess it's safe to bring them with me...


In that case if it's not on the banned list (under any alternate name as well) then you 'should' be fine. Can you not get them out here or get someone to post them out to you...?


----------



## Sean2008

If I get someone to send them by mail then wouldn't they be also intercepted by the Ministry of Health for inspection?


----------



## Pasanada

If the product you require is unavailable in Dubai, it's probably because A) there is no call for it or B) it's on the banned substance list.

I would NEVER so much as bring a headache tablet into Dubai, the risks are simply not worth it.


----------



## Ogri750

If in doubt, don't bring it out


----------



## Sean2008

Makes sense



Pasanada said:


> I would NEVER so much as bring a headache tablet into Dubai, the risks are simply not worth it.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Pasanada said:


> If the product you require is unavailable in Dubai, it's probably because A) there is no call for it or B) it's on the banned substance list.
> 
> I would NEVER so much as bring a headache tablet into Dubai, the risks are simply not worth it.


Seems like sound advice...


----------



## Sean2008

When I went to Dubai the first time for the interview I didn't know about all these rules  I brought a herbal supplement with me to relax me before the interview. I wasn't searched at the airport. However it's a legit supplement!! Anyway after reading about all these silly stuff people get jailed for it makes me feel a little paranoid 



crazymazy1980 said:


> Seems like sound advice...


----------



## Sean2008

Holy smoke, I found this on the web site of the US embassy in the UAE:

Patients or travelers carrying prescribed prescription medications must have their prescriptions issued by licensed U.S. doctors, attested by a notary public, and duly authenticated by both the secretary of state of one’s U.S. state, and finally also authenticated by the Secretary of State of the U.S. Government in Washington, D.C.



Ogri750 said:


> If in doubt, don't bring it out


----------

